# Big Cartel Product Options



## tonic (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi, I am looking at using Big Cartel but would like to have more than one option on a product (e.g. color and size). It doesn't look like this is possible as the 'Help' suggests listing combinations of these under one option. I am going to have a lot of colours so this isn't really practical... if Big Cartel can't do it do you know any simliar sites that do?

Thanks


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Look on their pricing page. 

the Platinum gives you 3 images and the Diamond ($20 per month) gives you 5 images per item.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

He's not referring to images. He is referring to the number of option drop down boxes you can have.

For example a drop down box to select size (S, M, L, etc.) and a separate one to select color (white, black, navy, etc.)


----------



## tonic (Apr 1, 2010)

That's right, sorry, I didn't know how to explain it properly - more than one drop down box per product


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

From looking at the BigCartel system and some of their example websites, it looks like you only get one product option drop down. 

Take a look at my sig for another hosting system which does give you more options (4 drop downs with up to 100 fields and 2 customer entered options if you do monogramming or something). 

Intuit (which now ownes Homestead) also gives you more options. Intuit does have a free trial right now too.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Another option is Storenvy.com They are similar to Big Cartel but you can have as many products as you want and its all free. Plus, you can add as many variables for each product as you want.

I've been using them for my store and I really like everything.


----------



## Savagemtm (Oct 28, 2017)

Go to the product, click "add options" it will drop down and you pick the name and the price. So click "add option" then type in something like "medium blue" where it says product name, and it will appear in a dropbar for customers.


----------

